# Moving to Melbourne.



## newjersey01 (May 22, 2012)

Anyone moving to Melbourne sometime around October? I will be moving there from the US. I would like to establish some contacts especially if anyone is moving from the.US.


----------



## Andrews (Dec 6, 2012)

Moving to the specific details to incorporate the interest in going to the proper contacts to ship all the things in a certain moving company.


----------

